# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Φτιαξτε το δικο σας harness για κοκατιλ!

## vikitaspaw

λοιπον παρακατω δειχνω σε φωτο την κατασκευη του χαρνες που εφτιαξα για τα κοκατιλ μου. Η κατασκευη του ειναι παρα πολυ απλη, οικονομικη κ ευκολη! Φυσικα δεν την εμπνευστηκα αλλα πατησα στο ετοιμο χαρνες που παρηγγειλα απο σελιδα του εξωτερικου. Λοιπον επειδη εδω στη Λαρισα δεν ειχε ιμαντακι που εψαχνα, ουτε κλιπσακια κατεληξα να φτιαχνω το χαρνες με τιραντες γυναικειου σουτιεν (αντρικο δεν υπαρχει το ξερω!) Ναι ναι καλα διαβασατε! Ειναι πολυ βολικες, μπορεις να βρεις οτι χρωμα κ μεγεθος θες, ειναι μαλακες να μην ερεθιζουν δερμα, πουπουλα κλπ, φθηνες κ εχουν κ ενσωματωμενο το κλιπσακι για να ρυθμιζεις το ποσο σφιχτο ή χαλαρο να ειναι το χαρνες! 
Οχι αγορια μη χαλασετε τα εσωρουχα των γυναικων σας, πωλουνται κ μεμονωμενα!
Λοιποοοοοον τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι, οπως φαινεται κ παρακατω 2 τιραντες, μια φαρδια κ μια πιο στενη, ψαλιδι, κοφτακι, ενα λαστιχο στρογγυλο 2 μετρα (ή κ λιγοτερο αναλογα ποσο χωρο για πτηση θελετε να δωσετε στο κοκατιλ σας), κλωστη κ βελονι.




Στη συνεχεια εκοψα τα κλιπσακι που ειναι στις δυο ακρες των τιραντων. Προσοχη, οχι αυτο που ρυθμιζει το μηκος που ειναι περιπου στο κεντρο αλλα τα ακριανα







Κραταω απο τη φαρδια την τιραντα το μεσαιο το κιπσακι δλδ αυτο...




Βγαζω κ απο τη στενη την τιραντα το κλιπσακι το μεσαιο το οποιο δε μας χρειαζεται πουθενα κ το πεταααμεεεεε.....ετσι μας εχουν μεινει τα εξης...




Παιρνω τη στενη την τιραντα κ κοβω 23 ποντους +-1 ποντο αναλογα με το μεγεθος του κοκατιλ. Στη μια ακρη κανω μια θηλια οπως παρακατω κ το ραβω στο σημειο αυτο...




Κανω κ μια αλλη θηλια απο την αλλη οπως φαινεται στη φωτο...




Κ τελος παιρνω την ακρη που περισσευει κ την ραβω με την αρχικη θηλια οπως παρακατωωωω....




Το δυσκολο μερος το χουμε κανει κ το χαρνες ειναι σχεδον ετοιμο! Περναμε στη συνεχεια τη φαρδια τιραντα μεσα απο τις θηλιες που δημιουργησαμε στη στενη καπως ετσι....



Παιρνουμε την μια ακρη της φαρδιας τιραντας κ την περναμε απ το κλιπσακι ετσι....



Κ εκει το ραβουμε...




Παιρνω τωρα την αλλη ακρη της φαρδιας παντα τιραντας κ την περναω κ αυτην απ το κλιπσακι ετσι...




Τελος ραβω σ αυτην την δευτερη ακρη το στρογγυλο λαστιχο κ το χαρνες ειναι ετοιμο!! Στο τελος του λαστιχου το ραβω να ειναι σαν βραχιολακι για να περναει ο καρπος απο μεσα




Τωρα για να καταλαβετε το κεφαλι του κοκατιλ περναει μεσα απο κει που δειχνει η φωτο, ενω αριστερα κ δεξια μπαινουν τα φτερα του κ στη συνεχεια το χαρνες με τη βοηθεια απ το κλιπσακι σφιγγει γυρω απ το κορμακι του και....καλες βολτες!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευχαριστούμε Βίκυ.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Φυσικα η ιδια ακριβως διαδικασια μπορει να γινει κ για ολους τους αλλους παπαγαλους απλα δεν εχω μετρο για να ξερω διαστασεις κ φυσικα θελει πιο ισχυρα υλικα για πιο μεγαλα πουλια...Ελπιζω να εγινα κατατοπιστικη!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

αν μας δείξεις και ένα βιντεάκι πως το φοράμε στο κοκατίλ μας θα είναι φοβερό!!!  :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

αχ ναι θα το κανω δικιο εχεις, απλα αν βαλεις το κεφαλακι του μεσα εκει που δειχνω μετα θα καταλαβεις ευκολα πως φοριεται. Θα ανεβασω ομως κ βιντεακι με το κλασσικο μου πειραματοζωο τον ριο...

----------


## serafeim

βικυ.... εχω μινει... φοβερο... καταπληκτικο ... μπραβο σου!!! το εχεις δοκιμασει? και αν ναι μπορουμε να το δουμε σε ενα βιντεακι καποια στιγμη?

*** τρελαθηκα!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ναι φυσικα σεραφειμ κ το εχω δοκιμασει κ πιστεψε με δουλευει!!! Να δεις τον ριο με χαρνες με στρας!!!

Υποσχομαι ββιντεακι το συντομοτερο δυνατο!!

----------


## paulos

θα φτιαξουμε τοτε γιατι να το παραγελνουμε απο εωτερικο????????????

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ωραιο Βικη!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Βίκυ είσαι απίστευτηηηηη (και τα νυχάκια επίσης!) !!!
Πολύ ωραία σκέψη και τα υλικά εφευρετικότατα... όταν με το καλό πάρω και το δεύτερο (αγόραρο βέβαια) θα του δώσω της Λίλις και λέω να της φτιάξω ένα με υλικά από agent provocateur 
*

----------


## mitsman

πολυ χαιρομαι να βλεπω τετοιες ιδεες!!! με νευριαζει οταν εκμεταλευονται την τρελα μας και μας πουλανε τρελα.... με τα 25 ευρω να το φερεις απο εξωτερικο φτιαχνεις σιγουρα 10 με τον τροπο αυτο Βικυ... σε ευχαριστουμε πραγματικα!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βικυ τελεια!ειναι σαν το αγοραστο δικο μου πραγματικα...

πολλα μπραβο...

----------


## Sissy

Το έφτιαξες τέλεια Βίκυ!! 
Αυτό που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω είναι αν ξέρεις πόσο ζυγίζει η κατασκευή σου; (γιατί θεωρώ πως το θέμα του βάρους είναι το σημαντικότερο κομμάτι)

----------


## Windsa

καταπληκτικο ... μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο σου Βικη σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!
πολυ κατατοπιστικη!!!

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ ενα βιντεακι να μας δειξεις πως λυτουργει μας υποσχεθηκες... δεν το ξεχναμε... αντε να δουμε πως λυτουργει και ολας!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

> Το έφτιαξες τέλεια Βίκυ!! 
> Αυτό που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω είναι αν ξέρεις πόσο ζυγίζει η κατασκευή σου; (γιατί θεωρώ πως το θέμα του βάρους είναι το σημαντικότερο κομμάτι)


Σισσυ μου δεν γνωριzω ακριβως ποσο ζυγιζει αλλα σιγουρα ειναι πολυ ελαφρυτερο απο το αλλο που αγορασα το κλασσικο aviator harness!!

----------


## nuntius

*Μάλλον φταίει που ήταν special το bra  
*

----------


## vikitaspaw

οσο για το βιντεακι δεν το ξεχναω!! Το υποσχεθηκα κ το χρωσταω! Αλλα πρεπει πρωτα να παμε κομμωτηριο να φτιαξουμε μαλλι εγω κ τσουλουφι ο ριο, να κανουμε μανικιουρ εγω, πεντικιουρ ο ριο...καταλαβαινετε εχει μια διαδικασια το πραγμα!!  :Anim 63:   :Anim 63:   :Anim 63:

----------


## Athina

θα πείραζε αν χρησιμοποιούσα δυο φαρδιές τιράντες?  :Confused0007:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Αθηνα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα πειραζε...η στενη ειναι αυτη που ερχεται πανω στους ωμους του κ γυρω στο λαιμο του κ θεωρω οτι οσο πιο στενη τοσο καλυτερα. Να μην τον κοβει ας το πουμε ετσι! Ειναι απλα πιο βολικο με τη στενη...
Εχω ετοιμο κ το βιντεακι θα το ανεβασω το βραδυ που θα παω σπιτι...αναμεινατε!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

λοιπον παιδια το βιντεακι ειναι ετοιμο! Να σημειωσω οτι κατα τη διαρκεια των γυρισματων κανενα ζωο δεν κακοποιηθηκε... :Anim 26:  
κ γιατι το λεω αυτο...γιατι οπως θα δειτε ο αγαπητος μου Ριο ειναι μες την γκρινια , οδυρεται κ γκρινιαζει... :: 
Συνηθως η διαδικασια διαρκει λιγο παραπανω κ καλο ειναι οποιος το επιχειρησει να το κανει με χαδια, φιλακια , παιχνιδακια ωστε να δελεασει το ζωντανο κ να μη ζοριστει , αλλα οπως ειναι λογικο εγω δεν μπορουσα να ζουζουνιζω  στο βιντεο γι αυτο κ καποιος διαμαρτυρεται...

Λοιπον απολαυστε....

----------


## serafeim

τελεια βικυ σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ!!!!
και βιντεακι οταν πεταει ο μικρος αμα θες ετσι? να δουμε και πως τον βολευει και αν μπορει!!!!οχι οτι δεν θα μπορει ανετα αλλα να μην τον δουμε?
και παλι ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## mitsman

Εισαι φοβερη... τα σπας!!!

----------


## nuntius

Δεν υπάρχεις!!! Κ σιγά την γκρίνια του μικρού γλυκού Ρίο! Που να δεις την δικιά μου πώς κάνει!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ευχαριστούμεεεεεεε!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Βίκυ είναι σούπερ!!!! Αυτό που μου αρέσει πολύ σε σχέση με το αγοραστό είναι πως η προσαρμογή του μεγέθους απο το κλιψάκι γίνεται πολύ πιο εύκολα! Εμένα αυτή είναι η διαδικασία που με ταλαιπωρεί περισσότερο!

----------


## vicky_ath

Βίκυ είναι σούπερ!!!! Αυτό που μου αρέσει πολύ σε σχέση με το αγοραστό είναι πως η προσαρμογή του μεγέθους απο το κλιψάκι γίνεται πολύ πιο εύκολα! Εμένα αυτή είναι η διαδικασία που με ταλαιπωρεί περισσότερο!

----------


## nuntius

Παραείναι σκληρό το κούμπωμα κ για να το σφιξω τραντάζεται το πουλί! Αυτό δεν εννοείς, Μαθήτριά μου;


Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
       using Tapatalk

----------


## vicky_ath

Αυτό αυτό Δασκαλε!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Ευχαριστούμε Βίκυ για το βίντεο!!!!!! κούκλος ο Ρίο

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Ο Ρίο υπέροχος!! και το harness τέλειο!! Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ Βίκυ!! 
Σκέφτομαι, αν το είχα αυτό, δεν θα είχα χάσει ένα cockatiel = "ανθρωπάκι" πραγματικό, με το όνομα Amore... που αποφάσισε -νευριασμένο, γιατί ήταν πολύ ζηλιάρικο!- να φύγει από την ανοιχτή πόρτα (πάνε 8 χρόνια) και το φάγανε οι... γάτες.... 
Το έπαιρνα έξω, παντού μαζί μου, ελεύθερο πάντα!, σε θάλασσα, ύπαιθρο, δέντρα, ταξίδια, δεν έφευγε ποτέ από πάνω μου ή όπου το έβαζα.... Κάποια στιγμή όμως, ένοιωσε ...ότι ήθελε να φύγει -γιατί το είχα λίγο μαλώσει, γιατί ζήλεψε, γιατί ήταν και... άνοιξη...- κι αυτό ήταν......... -ακόμη με πονάει όταν το θυμάμαι....
Αναρωτιέμαι βέβαια, πόσο πρακτικό είναι να φοράει αυτό το harness...... στην περίπτωση που θέλουμε να το έχουμε ελεύθερο και έξω απ' το σπίτι και μέσα. Δεν είναι επικίνδυνο μ' αυτό να ...κρεμαστεί πουθενά;;; Δεν μπορεί να το ''φάει'' με το ράμφος του;; Του το βάζουμε από πολύ μικρό για να το συνηθίσει;;;

----------


## nuntius

*Νατάσσα, λυπάμαι για το Amorάκι σου!!! 
Γενικά δεν είναι δύσκολο στην χρήση του... πρώτα το χρησιμοποιείς εντός σπιτιού για να το συνηθίσει, να μάθει απογειώσεις και προσγειώσεις αλλιώς αν βγει απότομα θα πάει άδοξα σαν το super puma! Τουλάχιστον το εμπορικό harness δεν τρώγεται, εκτός αν του δώσεις και το λαστιχάκι που το κρατάς από εκεί και το κόψει... εκεί τα θέλεις και λίγο! Καλό είναι να το μάθει από μικρό το πουλί, εκτός αν είναι τόσο ήμερο και δεκτικό που σε αφήνει να του κάνεις όοο,τι θέλεις!!!
*

----------


## vikitaspaw

> Ο Ρίο υπέροχος!! και το harness τέλειο!! Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ Βίκυ!! 
> Σκέφτομαι, αν το είχα αυτό, δεν θα είχα χάσει ένα cockatiel = "ανθρωπάκι" πραγματικό, με το όνομα Amore... που αποφάσισε -νευριασμένο, γιατί ήταν πολύ ζηλιάρικο!- να φύγει από την ανοιχτή πόρτα (πάνε 8 χρόνια) και το φάγανε οι... γάτες.... 
> Το έπαιρνα έξω, παντού μαζί μου, ελεύθερο πάντα!, σε θάλασσα, ύπαιθρο, δέντρα, ταξίδια, δεν έφευγε ποτέ από πάνω μου ή όπου το έβαζα.... Κάποια στιγμή όμως, ένοιωσε ...ότι ήθελε να φύγει -γιατί το είχα λίγο μαλώσει, γιατί ζήλεψε, γιατί ήταν και... άνοιξη...- κι αυτό ήταν......... -ακόμη με πονάει όταν το θυμάμαι....
> Αναρωτιέμαι βέβαια, πόσο πρακτικό είναι να φοράει αυτό το harness...... στην περίπτωση που θέλουμε να το έχουμε ελεύθερο και έξω απ' το σπίτι και μέσα. Δεν είναι επικίνδυνο μ' αυτό να ...κρεμαστεί πουθενά;;; Δεν μπορεί να το ''φάει'' με το ράμφος του;; Του το βάζουμε από πολύ μικρό για να το συνηθίσει;;;


Κοιτα εγω το κοκατιλ μου το πηρα 1 ετους περιπου αγριο απο πετ σοπ κ αυτα που διαβαζα ηταν αποθαρρυντικα σχετικα με τη χρηση του χαρνες. Οτι δλδ δυσκολα θα το συνηθισει, μπορει να μην το δεχτει κ ποτε. Με πολυ υπομονη, αγαπη κ φροντιδα το αγριμακι μου εγινε αρνακι κ φοραει κ χαρνες κ απο ολα! Πιστευω οτι τπτ δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο! Σιγα σιγα θα το συνηθισει κ το δικο σου αν τλκ το αποφασισεις.! Λυπαμαι αληθεια για το μικρο σου που το εχασες! Πραγματικα το χαρνες σου λυνει τα χερια...δεν τους ενοχλει καθολου στο πεταγμα κ ειμαι κ σιγουρη οτι γυρνωντας σπιτι θα γυρισει κ ο ριο μαζι μου!!  Το αγοραστο χαρνες πολυ δυσκολο εως απιθανο να το κοψει κοκατιλ. Το δικο μου ειναι σιγουρα λιγο πιο ευθραυστο αλλα αν τον απασχολεις καθε φορα που παει να το δαγκωσει ε τι στο καλο μία, δύο, τρεις...ε καποια στιγμη θα κουραστει κ θα σταματησει να ασχολειται! τουλαχστον με τον δικο μου ετσι εγινε!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Επισης το σκοινι που εχεις δεμενο στο χερι σου ειναι ελαστικο οποτε οπως παει να πεταξει τερματιζει σιγα σιγα κ δεν υπαρχει κανενας κινδυνος! Βεβαια τον εχεις κ λιγο στο νου σου...δεν του δινεις ας πουμε 200m λαστιχο γιατι σιγουρα καπου θα μπλεχτει καποια στιγμη ασε που μεχρι να το φτασεις καποια γατουλα μπορει να ναι πιο γρηγορη. Εγω το χρησιμοποιω κυριως για βολτες. Πτησεις κανει μονο εντος σπιτιου (προς το παρον)

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Καταπληκτικό Βίκυ!! και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες! 
Πόσο καιρό τον έχεις τον δικό σου και τον έχεις ημερώσει τόσο;;;!!!

Στο δικό μου ζευγαράκι cockatiel, το θηλυκό είναι ήμερο. Βγαίνει, μπαίνει στο κλουβί, κάθεται από πάνω, κάνει όμως και τις πτήσεις του στο χώρο της κουζίνας, αλλά δυστυχώς, όχι μόνο... 
Δεν μπορώ όμως -φαντάζομαι- να του βάλω harness, για να είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάποια στιγμή δεν θα φύγει από το ανοιχτό παράθυρο του διπλανού δωματίου, γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος να μπερδευτεί μεσ' το σπίτι...... έτσι δεν είναι;; ή επειδή είναι ελαστικό το σκοινί δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα;; Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται το harness μόνο σε περίπτωση που το κρατάει κανείς στο χέρι του για πλήρη έλεγχο της κατάστασης;;;;

----------


## Εφη

σε ευχαριστούμε Βίκυ

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

Βικυ μελετισα το ποστ και νομιζω πως μπορω να το φτιαξω...αλλα αυτο που με δυσκολευει ειναι η αγορα των υλικων...αν παω να ζητισω τιραντες απο σουτιεν σε διαφορα μεγεθη και χρωματα θα αλλαξω διαφορα χρωματα και εγω... θα κανω λιστα και θα στειλω μανα ή αδελφη!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

'Αγγελε, όταν το φτιάξεις το harness, να μας το δείξεις!

----------


## giotakismille

πειραζει αν οι τιραντες εχουν το ιδιο φαρδος;

----------


## kostas0206

Γινετε να βαλεις harness σε μπατζι? αν ναι, τοτε ποιες ειναι οι διαστασεις στο μικρο τιραντακι(π.χ στα κοκατιλ ειναι περιπου 23 ποντους, στα μπατζι ποσο?)?

----------


## Ρία

εγώ δεν μπορώ να δω το βίντεοοο!!

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

> λοιπον παιδια το βιντεακι ειναι ετοιμο! Να σημειωσω οτι κατα τη διαρκεια των γυρισματων κανενα ζωο δεν κακοποιηθηκε... 
> κ γιατι το λεω αυτο...γιατι οπως θα δειτε ο αγαπητος μου Ριο ειναι μες την γκρινια , οδυρεται κ γκρινιαζει...
> Συνηθως η διαδικασια διαρκει λιγο παραπανω κ καλο ειναι οποιος το επιχειρησει να το κανει με χαδια, φιλακια , παιχνιδακια ωστε να δελεασει το ζωντανο κ να μη ζοριστει , αλλα οπως ειναι λογικο εγω δεν μπορουσα να ζουζουνιζω  στο βιντεο γι αυτο κ καποιος διαμαρτυρεται...
> 
> Λοιπον απολαυστε....


Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το δω και με ενδιέφερε πάρα πολύ για τον κούκλο μου.

----------


## kostas0206

Παιδια, επιτρεπετε να βαλουμε harness σε μπατζι? Αν ναι, τοτε ποσα εκ. πρεπει να εχει η μικρη τιραντα(π.χ στα κοκατιλ ειναι περιπου 23 εκ., στα μπατζι πόσο πρεπειν να ειναι?)?

----------


## mai_tai

Το  εχεις απορρητο Βικη -ισως να το αλλαξεις ...να το δουμε κ εμεις..!!

----------


## lagreco69

Mερικα videos με harness.

----------


## Stelios17

Ξερει κανεις ενα περιπου το μεγεθος για budgie?

----------


## ZINA_14

συγχαρητήρια Βίκυ, εξαιρετική δουλειά... αλλα δεν μπορω να δω το βιντεάκι

----------


## Kostakos

Παιδια δ νομιζω να σας απαντησει anytime soon.....  Δε ειναι πια ενεργη.. Ετσι νομιζω πλεον

----------


## Αντωνης25

Μόλις μπορέσω θα το δοκιμάσω όταν θα πάρω παπαγαλάκι φαίνεται  ασφαλές

----------


## moustakias

Ωραία ιδέα!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Παιρνουμε την μια ακρη της φαρδιας τιραντας κ την περναμε απ το κλιπσακι ετσι....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Κ εκει το ραβουμε...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Παιδιά... μερικά βήματα λείπουν!!! Μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι; Γιατί είναι και σε σημαντικό σημείο !!!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Eυθημη επειδη κραταω παντα αρχειο στον υπολογιστη μου, οταν βρισκω σημαντικα αρθρα στο ιντερνετ, κρατησα και απο αυτο!  :winky: 

Nα οι φωτογραφιες...

Παιρνουμε την μια ακρη της φαρδιας τιραντας κ την περναμε απ το κλιπσακι ετσι....

Kαι εκει το ραβουμε....
 

Οι διαχειριστες ας τις "ενωσουν" με τις αλλες του αρθρου!  :Happy: 

ΥΓ: Ειναι λιγο μικροτερου μεγεθους αλλα απο το τιποτα καλο ειναι και αυτο!  :Happy:

----------


## ERASM85

τελειες οδηγιες πως μπορω να δω τις εικονες???? ευχαριστω!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

οι εικονες μαλλον εχουν χαθε απο το μελος που ανεβασε το θεμα .Αν ειναι εφικτο θα αντικατασταθουν

----------


## serafeim

Μου επιτρεπεται να βοηθησω λιγο?  :Character0051: 




> λοιπον παρακατω δειχνω σε φωτο την κατασκευη του χαρνες που εφτιαξα για  τα κοκατιλ μου. Η κατασκευη του ειναι παρα πολυ απλη, οικονομικη κ  ευκολη! Φυσικα δεν την εμπνευστηκα αλλα πατησα στο ετοιμο χαρνες που  παρηγγειλα απο σελιδα του εξωτερικου. Λοιπον επειδη εδω στη Λαρισα δεν  ειχε ιμαντακι που εψαχνα, ουτε κλιπσακια κατεληξα να φτιαχνω το χαρνες  με τιραντες γυναικειου σουτιεν (αντρικο δεν υπαρχει το ξερω!) Ναι ναι  καλα διαβασατε! Ειναι πολυ βολικες, μπορεις να βρεις οτι χρωμα κ μεγεθος  θες, ειναι μαλακες να μην ερεθιζουν δερμα, πουπουλα κλπ, φθηνες κ εχουν  κ ενσωματωμενο το κλιπσακι για να ρυθμιζεις το ποσο σφιχτο ή χαλαρο να  ειναι το χαρνες! 
> Οχι αγορια μη χαλασετε τα εσωρουχα των γυναικων σας, πωλουνται κ μεμονωμενα!
> Λοιποοοοοον τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι, οπως φαινεται κ παρακατω 2  τιραντες, μια φαρδια κ μια πιο στενη, ψαλιδι, κοφτακι, ενα λαστιχο  στρογγυλο 2 μετρα (ή κ λιγοτερο αναλογα ποσο χωρο για πτηση θελετε να  δωσετε στο κοκατιλ σας), κλωστη κ βελονι.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στη συνεχεια εκοψα τα κλιπσακι που ειναι στις δυο ακρες των τιραντων.  Προσοχη, οχι αυτο που ρυθμιζει το μηκος που ειναι περιπου στο κεντρο  αλλα τα ακριανα
> 
> ...


Νομίζω κάπως βοήθησα  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ το ειχες αποθηκευσει ή εμεις δεν  μπορουμε να δουμε τις αρχικες φωτο;

----------


## serafeim

Απλα εψαξα λιγο στο ιντερνετ !!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ μπορεις να μου στειλεις με πμ την πηγη ,γιατι το αρθρο εγω μονο  εδω το βρισκω

----------


## jk21

το πρωτο ποστ ειναι οκ ! 

Ευχαριστουμε το Σεραφειμ ! παρολο που στο συνδεσμο του αρθρου στο google δεν ειναι ορατες ,μπορεσε και τις βρηκε ως εικονες (εκει υπαρχουν ακομα ) και τις κατεβασε για εμας !

----------


## Oldjohn

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τέλειο θα το κάνω και εγώ για να τον περνώ παντού μαζί μου

----------


## Jim arr

> λοιπον παιδια το βιντεακι ειναι ετοιμο! Να σημειωσω οτι κατα τη διαρκεια των γυρισματων κανενα ζωο δεν κακοποιηθηκε... 
> κ γιατι το λεω αυτο...γιατι οπως θα δειτε ο αγαπητος μου Ριο ειναι μες την γκρινια , οδυρεται κ γκρινιαζει...
> Συνηθως η διαδικασια διαρκει λιγο παραπανω κ καλο ειναι οποιος το επιχειρησει να το κανει με χαδια, φιλακια , παιχνιδακια ωστε να δελεασει το ζωντανο κ να μη ζοριστει , αλλα οπως ειναι λογικο εγω δεν μπορουσα να ζουζουνιζω  στο βιντεο γι αυτο κ καποιος διαμαρτυρεται...
> 
> Λοιπον απολαυστε....


Ξέρω έχουν περάσει χρόνια αλλά θέλω να φτιάξω το χαρνες και δεν έχω καταλάβει από περνάει το κεφάλι

----------

